# Front and rear deck? Aluminum?



## DHS (Sep 26, 2010)

I would like a front and rear deck on my skiff because I am tired of stepping over the middle bench a then I have to sit in the front seat and then spin around. 85% I fish alone rarely there is a second person. I was thinking of pulling seat mounts of benches and the fiber-glassing holes up again for floatation. Then I would like to use sheet of aluminum to deck the front (from bow to the center bench/live-well) and rear for storage underneath and a deck to fish from. I kinda like a seat to sit and lean back in but don't like that they are always in the way and you can not move around much. Instead of a frame under the aluminum, I was thinking I could bend the edges down on the side and rivet it to the side of boat. Then rivet ribs of bent aluminum to strengthen the span up. the only problem there is it would be hard to add doors to access underneath. I have plenty of rivets, 4'x4' sheets of aluminum and I also have screen porch square tubing laying around. Any ideas on a budget? Also what do y'all do for seating?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've never had pop rivets maintain grip when used through fiberglass.
Vibrations and load causes the fiberglass and resin to crush and wallow out over time.
That allows the rivet to lose grip and loosen from the fiberglass panel.
Not something I'd want to have as a structural fastener on a fiberglass boat.
Worked well on an aluminum jon boat though.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Aluminum will get very hot in the full sun. I would cover it with something to address this.


----------



## DHS (Sep 26, 2010)

How much do you think it would cost to do it in epoxy and plywood? If done that way you could just epoxy the wood to the boat, right? It would probably look much better too. I can use it like it is so it is no real hurry to get it done.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

my sheets of plasticore cost me 77.00 for a 4x8 piece


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Less than $100 total.

Where do you live? I have some misc leftover stuff you can have (gotta come get it)


----------



## DHS (Sep 26, 2010)

DuckNut that is a very gracious offer but I am in Brooksville, but if I head that way anytime soon i may take you up in that offer. 100$ does not sound too bad.


----------



## DHS (Sep 26, 2010)

I started framing for a deck today but the wife had to work so now I am inside watching the kids. I am going with a aluminum structure and aluminum deck. Seems to be pretty light so far. Where I attached to hull sides I used 1/4" stainless bolts. where I attached to seat tops I used 3/16" aluminum rivets with backup washers and it seems very stout. Hopefully tomorrow I will get some pics. I am going to out some buytl rubber between to frame and the deck to try to prevent vibration noise. I picked up a seat mount with a removable post so I can use the deck without it in the way.


----------



## DHS (Sep 26, 2010)

You will have to excuse the mess, here are some pics. I bought some Rustoluem marine paint, primer, and non skid to do the deck. I want to fish in it first to make sure there is no changes I want to make before I paint it. Total weigh just about 30lbs added. Oh and the best part only cost was seat mount, rivets, and paint.


----------



## luckovertme (Mar 31, 2010)

looks good but i would advise you to maybe use a roll on bedliner paint. it will not transfer the heat as much.


----------



## DHS (Sep 26, 2010)

> looks good but i would advise you to maybe use a roll on bedliner paint. it will not transfer the heat as much.


I dont fish barefoot at all, Flip flops if not sneakers. I was thinking about leaving it bare aluminum and removing paint that is on front section so it all matches. I was going to paint but I would much rather have it bare so it could not scratch and I think it looks good too. I am not sure how hot it is going to get, maybe the first time out in direct sun will make me change my mind.


----------

